# New Shop.



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I am please to announce the opening of a new shop. Some of you may already know from previous posts that i am working with a mate who is opening a shop, and D-day has arrived. 

So i would like to extend an invatation to...everyone.

We are Scales and Fangs Ltd
you can find us at 

854 London Road
Leigh on Sea
Essex
SS9 3NQ

www.scalesandfangs.co.uk (being updated currently)

Please feel welcome to vist. 

We are opening on Monday 14th May. 

Please feel free to pop in. 

Dan


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Do we get any forum discounts Dan:thumb:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Congrats on the opening and the very best of luck.. next time I'm in the area will definitely pop in


----------



## lesvegas (Jan 6, 2007)

Good luck from me aswell, just dont the same myself


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

fazer600sy said:


> Do we get any forum discounts Dan:thumb:


possibly... 1% for you me thinks.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

good luck bud, bit far for me to come down and i swear your rep box wants to be a bloody traffic light?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Good luck in the venture, will pop in next time I am in the area !

Tony


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Ohhh fantastic about 10 minutes from me!!! Im off on the Wednesday after so will be having a visit then!!! : victory:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

congrats il'l come and have a peek when i get a chance.: victory:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Cheers guys. 

All welcome. 

We will be closed on tuesdays however, so dont come then!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hey mate.
Congrats... so er... did it cost much to set up? sorry im just wandering as we are still hoping to do ours and we couldnt find anyone to give us more than 50%..meaning plenty of ppl will give us 15k if we have 15k already..which is what im currently saving at the moment and should have by October.
But..your a young guy so i was just wandering if u managed [and ur mate] to get a grant or woteva.

might come and pop in some time myself actually.... just do the aa routefinder to see how far you are first.

very best of luck on wednesday 14th and beyond mate.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

tis monday the 14th lol 

Pm'ed


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Doh/...erm thats what i meant...


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

lol course mate.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Unfortunatly, we have had to pospone opening until thursday, due to the council taking ages!!

Sorry for any inconveniance this may have caused anyone. 

Please all come and vist, if only to look around.

Regards
Dan


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Good luck for thursday mate, all the very best..council taking ages huh? hmm nothin unusual then..


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck with new venture! Shame you're so far away!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks...and not un-expected. at least it allows us a little cusion, to fall back on.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

bump.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

good luck with the shop...shame a distance away


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'll send you a dollar for good luck!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Cheers guys, and Habu, send us a few thousend dollars for luck, go alot further!


----------



## pixaboo (May 13, 2007)

Ahhh I was going to see you on my day off !! Oh well looks like it will be the Weekend! lol (or I may wait until PayDay  )


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry. 

always welcome. Let me know when your comming and i'll say hi!

I think payday would be better  only make you upset, and depressed at what you cant buy lol 

We will have a caiman in there too, shes pretty..


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

dude it sounds freikin awesome
im glad its in essex:smile: 
ill be there soon
in the mean time school lol
:grin1:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've worn those shoes dan. good luck!: victory: you'll see how it turns into a deli.:lol2:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

a deli? hmmm can you slice that rat for me...


and thanks for the support.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you'll do just fine! (if not, it's all your fault: victory: )


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

lol I'll get you yet Habu...it isnt my fault, its the genral publics, because they are not spending enough...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you'll be rich someday!!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the vote of confidance, and i do hope so...


Just to confirm, this is not my shop. It belongs to Rob, and his missus, Trish. 

I am just the lacky, scivvy, gophur and genral slave  !!!!!#

But i love it!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

OPENS TOMORROW...

:welcome1:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

alright dan! hope it goes well:no1: and also you have the best job title!!:lol2:


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

best of luck guys.

remember: you HAVE to sell stuff though, you can't keep it all!


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

How did it go!!???

Im coming to see you tomorrow WHOOOO!!


----------

